# Adjustable Draw Stops Coming Soon



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Who would like to fine tune there draw length in between the 1/2" increments standard on today's bows? 16 different positions from 4 stops. I have went through the prototype phase and am embarking on the manufacturing and marketing phase of this journey I would like you to join the journey. Please check the stops out and follow the journey at lucky-stops.com and video at https://youtu.be/ZEYe4gGRpDQ (sorry I can't post active links or images because I am a new user on AT you will need to copy and paste.)


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Adjustable Draw Stops*








Hello I have added some pictures of the stops and hotlinks www.facebook.com/LuckyStops. Hit me up with any questions.


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Lucky stops intro video*





and an intro video.


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Just an update for those waiting for these. Fixturing is done and production parts will be running this week. Finished parts will be anodized black. 







Here is a bowtech realm sporting a set of lucky Stops (A4).


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Realm Stop Chart*

Here is a chart for the bowtech Realm you can use this to figure out the size stops that would be effective for your bow. Stops should be available Monday. I will be adding more charts as I get them done. Any questions please ask. thanks, Brian


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Realm X Draw Stop Chart*

And for the Realm X







View attachment Bowtech Realm X Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Reign 7 Draw Stop Chart*

And for the reign 7







View attachment Bowtech Reign 7 Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Reign 6 Draw Stop Chart*

And the Reign 6







View attachment Bowtech Reign 6 Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 SD 80% Draw Stop Chart*

and for the bowtech fanatic 3.0 SD 80% setting







View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 SD 80per Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 SD 65% Draw Stop Chart*

and bowtech fanatic 3.0 SD 65% mod







View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 SD 65per Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 LD 80% Draw Stop Chart*

And for the longer fanatic 80% mod







View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 LD 80per Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 LD 65% Draw Stop Chart*

and the fanatic 3.0 65% module setting







View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 3.0 LD 65per Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Factory Equivalent Draw Stop Chart*

And this is a chart to compare the sizes to bowtechs factory stops







View attachment factory comparision.pdf


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

You should join AT as a sponsor member!


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech BT-X 28" Cam Draw Stop Chart*

And for the Bowtech BT-X 28" Cam







View attachment Bowtech BT-X 28 Cam Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech BT-X 31" Cam X30 Module Draw Stop Chart*

and for the BT-X 31" Cam X30 Module







View attachment Bowtech BT-X 31 Cam X30 Mod Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech BT-X 31" Cam X31 Module Draw Stop Chart*

And for the Bowtech BT-X 31" Cam X31 Module 







View attachment Bowtech BT-X 31 Cam X31 Mod Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Boss Draw Stop Chart*

and the bowtech boss







View attachment Bowtech Boss Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech BT_MAG X Draw Stop Chart*

And for the BT-MAG X







View attachment Bowtech BT-MAG X Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Prodigy Draw Stop Chart*

And for the bowtech Prodigy







View attachment Bowtech Prodigy spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 32" Cam Draw Stop Chart*

And for the fanatic 2.0 32" Cam






View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 32in. Cam Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 29" Cam Draw Stop Chart*

And the bowtech Fanatic 2.0 29" cam







View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 2.0 29in. Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Fanatic (1.0) Draw Stop Chart*

And the ORIGINAL Fanatic (1.0)







View attachment Bowtech Fanatic 1.0 Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech RPM 360 Draw Stop Chart*

And for the bowtech RPM 360







View attachment Bowtech Rpm 360 Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech destroyer 340 Draw Stop Chart*

And the Bowtech Destroyer 340







View attachment Bowtech Destroyer 340 Stop spec Sheet.pdf
View attachment Bowtech Destroyer 340 Stop spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

For those of you asking we are currently selling these, the Shop now button on lucky stops facebook page https://www.facebook.com/LuckyStops/ will take you to a website with stops for sale. Our official website should be up and running next week. Thanks have a great weekend.


----------



## dlh30m (Nov 12, 2013)

What draw stop would I need for a Bowtech reign 7. How much and what advantages do these stops provide?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Hello, 
If you are just looking to replace the factory rubber stops with the same size you would use A4 set on one dot, in the original setting this would give you a more defined wall feel. 

If you would like to shorten your draw length you would turn the stop, the more dots the larger the stop is, and the effect is shortening your draw length and reducing some of the valley. The B4 stop is the next size and would shorten you even more. The C4 and D4 picks up after that. we can look at the charts for your bow and draw length and that will tell you all the stops that will fit.

If you desire a slightly longer draw length you need to start with the largest stop on the chart lets say you are currently shooting your reign 7 at 29.5" and want to go a little longer. If we look at the chart your module would be in position 4 and your new stop will go in position 3 and we would use a C4 stop set in a long position. what this does is bring us almost back to the original stop position 3 but not quite this allows your bow to draw a little farther giving you a little more draw length and a little more valley. if that was not enough than we would go to less dots on the C4 and even farther would be the B4 down to the A4.

Why not just shorten or lengthen your loop? Changing the loop size does not change how the string fits into you face it only changes your anchor point. The relation of the string to your face is where the comfort and repeat ability come from. The second advantage is if you don't like the change it will literally take seconds either go back to where you started or try something else. I personally will make little tweaks as I am shooting from day to day.

Why do you want to mess with your valley? Sure a long valley is easy to hold onto, the problem is the more valley the longer it take your arrow to leave the bow It won't show up in speed but will in accuracy. Once you cut the string loose and your arrow is starting to go forward you go from holding the bow with 2 points (grip and loop) to only one point (grip) this where inaccuracy's come from because the bow is still guiding the arrow at that time. By shortening the valley it will give you more accuracy. You might think but its such a short part of the power stroke. Yes, but the time percentage in the valley is very high. Now on the other hand if the valley is too short you will be pulling back too much in fear that the bow is going to creep forward and rip the release out of your hand. your bow will be accurate but you wont be able to aim or execute a good shot. You need to find the right balance. In general If you are in comfort mode I would recommend taking some of the valley out if you are having a hard time shooting the performance mod than I would add valley.

The feel of the wall will also be more defined than the rubber stops.

So to make it easy what is your draw length? and what are you looking to improve about your bow? From there I could make some suggestions feel free to email me. Thanks, Brian

links

General website www.Lucky-Stops.com
Draw Stop Charts https://lucky-stops.com/draw-stop-charts/
Video on reading the charts : https://lucky-stops.com/video-library/


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Just thought I would drop a little update. I am currently working on the stops for the PSE bows that still use a stop peg. I should be cutting some prototypes for testing next week. After that I will be tackling the hoyt draw stops.


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Bowtech Specialist Draw Stop Charts*

Here is the spec sheet i Just finished for the specialist.







View attachment Bowtech Specialist Spec Sheet.pdf


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

*Pro Packs are Here*








I just got done putting pro packs on the website. I have bundled together stop sizes to save you money and encourage you to try different sizes to get the best fit, after all this is what it is all about.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

im sorry this is brilliant.


----------

